# Investigation into Israeli employees leads to 10 arrests



## Jos (Dec 22, 2011)

> Border services agents and Halifax police raided a Clayton Park home and kiosks at three shopping malls Wednesday in a search for illegal Israeli workers.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) said the raid was part of an ongoing investigation under the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act and 10 suspected illegal immigrants were arrested.









Suspected illegal workers arrested in Halifax - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

Eat a banana, monkey


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

jos said:


> > border services agents and halifax police raided a clayton park home and kiosks at three shopping malls wednesday in a search for illegal israeli workers.
> >
> > A spokesperson for the canada border services agency (cbsa) said the raid was part of an ongoing investigation under the immigration and refugee protection act and 10 suspected illegal immigrants were arrested.
> 
> ...



most likely there to spy and steal technology.. Israel loves to do that and the state sponsors it and condones it


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

> most likely there to spy and steal technology.. Israel loves to do that and the state sponsors it and condones it





Bill Gates...
Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution

Warren Buffett...
If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.

CNBC...
When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel   



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpWc_suPWo]Israel spies on the USA part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jos said:


> > Border services agents and Halifax police raided a Clayton Park home and kiosks at three shopping malls Wednesday in a search for illegal Israeli workers.
> >
> > A spokesperson for the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) said the raid was part of an ongoing investigation under the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act and 10 suspected illegal immigrants were arrested.
> 
> ...



Read the article dumb ass. They were illegal workers that were dooped by foreign agencies into working in Canada. They were illegal aliens,  not criminal traffickers. The article even says they were the victims.

She they be deported? Yes and illegal alient is an illegal alien. However, count the number of illegals of Latin American dissent in America and that number is in the millions. Heck count the number of Arab and Latin American illegals in Canada and that number is in the hundreds of thousands.

Yes you concentrate on 10 Israelis? I wonder why that is?



> Both women pleaded guilty. One was authorized to work in Calgary and was ordered to pay a $1,000 fine.
> 
> The other woman had been working at a kiosk at Scotia Square mall after arriving in Canada in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

Ghooker cant handle the truth that israel spies on the usa..so he neg reps and post homophobic rants...what a cowardly individual


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > Border services agents and Halifax police raided a Clayton Park home and kiosks at three shopping malls Wednesday in a search for illegal Israeli workers.
> ...



*The Israelis spying prior 9/11 also worked at... mall kiosk*


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> *She they be deported? Yes and illegal alient *is an illegal alien. However, count the number of illegals of Latin American dissent in America and that number is in the millions. Heck count the number of Arab and Latin American illegals in Canada and that number is in the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Yes you concentrate on 10 Israelis? I wonder why that is?
> 
> ...



Oh god preserve us from jewish lawyer's who cant use spell check


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

Jos said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > *She they be deported? Yes and illegal alient *is an illegal alien. However, count the number of illegals of Latin American dissent in America and that number is in the millions. Heck count the number of Arab and Latin American illegals in Canada and that number is in the hundreds of thousands.
> ...



Monkey, remember the new year's resolution...

Don't be an angry monkey...

 





Be a happy monkey...


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

*CNBC: Israel, Big Business Success Story*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTie3fAf2so]Israel big biz success story 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jos said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > *She they be deported? Yes and illegal alient *is an illegal alien. However, count the number of illegals of Latin American dissent in America and that number is in the millions. Heck count the number of Arab and Latin American illegals in Canada and that number is in the hundreds of thousands.
> ...



That is what spell check is for Jos! We don't have it on this site!


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Q_1LzTwqY&feature=related]Food Card Program In Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2011)

the land of welfare and food stamps and foreign aid


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > Border services agents and Halifax police raided a Clayton Park home and kiosks at three shopping malls Wednesday in a search for illegal Israeli workers.
> ...


 Cool Hook,but the Israeli's do Spy on everyone including the US..tl


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


 Be Careful what you say Stoney as you are only 1 chromo away from being what you have shown.steve


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



But, I saw Hos on facebook and she really looks like a monkey.  Although, that's insulting to monkeys


----------



## Jos (Dec 23, 2011)

You Lie, I have already told you I don't have a facebook account I even gave your permission to post a link if you had one.
GHook the spell-checker goes into your computer not the sites 

Dissent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mskafka (Dec 23, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > Border services agents and Halifax police raided a Clayton Park home and kiosks at three shopping malls Wednesday in a search for illegal Israeli workers.
> ...



So they were "dooped", eh?  Did you mean, duped?  And you call someone else a dumbass..."stoopid" (stupid).  

Education wasted.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 23, 2011)

Jos said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > *She they be deported? Yes and illegal alient *is an illegal alien. However, count the number of illegals of Latin American dissent in America and that number is in the millions. Heck count the number of Arab and Latin American illegals in Canada and that number is in the hundreds of thousands.
> ...




Aww, man.  Go easy on him.  It's okay that he can't spell words that he was supposed to learn in grammar school.  He was distracted.  He was being taught to hate the very people who played a big part in saving his people.   

I'm really trying to understand this.  You can only shit on people for so long before they leave your sorry ass to its own devices.  It's no different than you or I walking up to a World War II veteran and spitting in his/her face.  

We're being instructed to hate every Muslim that we see; because Muslims want to kill Americans "for our freedoms".  This coming from the same people who call us "stupid", "idiot", or who make a derogatory remark about our heritage, or whatever.  (Stoner will talk about my disease....wait for it....wait for it....).

Guys...you're shooting yourselves in the foot.  Do you want US/Israel relations to be more strained than they already are?  That must be what you want; because you certainly aren't helping.  

It doesn't have to be boot licking.  How about mutual respect?  

Carry on with your hasbarat operations.  Except for you, JStone:  you need to get out of that chair, as you've probably worn grooves in the floor by now.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Happy multiple sclerosis, bad karma motherfucker.  Much more for the New Year


----------



## Jos (Dec 23, 2011)

A cure for Aspergers has been found!


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Monkey Jos, has your social life picked up since going on facebook?


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 24, 2011)

Canada is really cracking down on illegals, regardless of where they are from.

 Crazy times. America is trying every stupid failed idea Canada tried a generation ago, while Canada goes more and more conservative. 
 It's no wonder Canada has fared better than America through this recession.


----------



## Sugarhitman (Dec 26, 2011)

Is this thread another attempt at slandering Jews as spies or something?


----------



## Jos (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugarhitman said:


> Is this thread another attempt at slandering Jews as spies or something?



Now there's a thought, do you mean like Jonathan Pollard?
Sayanim


----------



## JStone (Dec 27, 2011)

Jos said:


> Sugarhitman said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thread another attempt at slandering Jews as spies or something?
> ...



Spying for an ally usually entails a sentence of a few years imprisonment.

Monkey, you really need to get laid.  Instead of putting just one bag over your head, try two bags in case the first bag comes off.  You def. look like a two-bagger on facebook


----------



## Douger (Dec 27, 2011)

eots said:


> the land of welfare and food stamps and foreign aid


murka, or IsNtReal ?
 OK. Same difference.


----------



## JStone (Dec 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the land of welfare and food stamps and foreign aid



Douger, put the booze down even if it's in your shitty irish DNA.

Warren Buffett...


> We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]  


Warren Buffett Congratulating Israeli Stef Wertheimer, Founder of Iscar, the Hugely Successful Israeli Company In Which Mr. Buffett Has Invested $4 Billion, For Winning The Dun & Bradsteet Leadership Excellence Award





> Dun & Bradstreet couldn't have made a better choice and it's particularly impressive when someone is chosen for that award in Israel because the talent level is so high.
> 
> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]



> Iscar is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer  You can go around the world and it's very impressive when a country of 7 million people turns out a business like this.  I haven't seen anything like this in the United States.  We were measuring Iscar against everything we see in the world.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7eb-fjQw5k]Warren Buffet in Israel - www.themarker.com - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMKyh8l02tg&feature=related]ISCAR IMAGE-New ver.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Dec 27, 2011)

> eots;4573611]the land of welfare and food stamps and foreign aid



The land of a $200 billion GDP and the 40th largest economy in the world, merely the size of Vermont.

OWNED, loser.

Israel: Startup Nation 


> Israel, sometimes referred to as "Startup Nation", is a hub of entrepreneurship...Located at the heart of the Middle East, right between Asia and Africa, it has close trade relations with both Europe and North America, which contribute to its success.
> 
> With a population of 7.6 million, yet roughly the world&#8217;s 40th largest economy, Israel enjoys a technologically advanced economy, brimming with entrepreneurial activity. Israel benefits from a large and diverse immigrant population with ties all over the world. The citizenry is highly educated and cosmopolitan, and serves as a valuable resource for advancements in high technology. Venture capital and startups are part of the local culture, and more Israeli companies are listed on NASDAQ than from any other country outside of North America, China following closely.
> 
> ...


 
KPMG: Israel Spreading Its Wings, Growing Internationally  


> Israel has a dynamic, technologically advanced market economy, with a GDP of approximately US$200 billion. Over the past five years, GDP has grown by an average of five percent annually, while inflation has been near zero and the Israeli Shekel has remained stable versus the US Dollar. The Bank of Israel's interest rate is at a record low, at 0.5 percent, and is among the lowest in the world. Raw materials (excluding diamonds and fuels), constitute 40 percent of total imports, while manufacturing (low-to-high technology products and services), constitutes 87 percent of total exports. In addition, there are more Israeli-domiciled companies traded on NASDAQ (currently 63) than in any country outside the US.
> 
> The country's entrepreneurial and competitive environment is underpinned by a number of cultural and social factors. Education is one of the key drivers with high numbers of science and engineering students graduating each year - Israel boasts a ratio of 135 scientists per 100,000 workers, the highest in the world
> 
> ...


----------

